# Livery in Hexham/Codlaw



## dodgers89 (2 June 2013)

Hi

I've heard there's a very small livery yard in Hexham, near the race course. Does anyone know any information about it? I've also heard there's a large one in Codwell but can't seem to find anything online about it. Please help!


----------



## pinklilly (2 June 2013)

There used to be farm which did livery up next to the racecourse but the farmer stopped doing livery.  There's livery yard at Codlaw Hill, I have number if you want me to pm it to you?  Hexhams a nightmare for livery, you would think there'd be plenty but there's virtually nothing!


----------



## dodgers89 (3 June 2013)

That would be great, thanks  do they have an email address or anything? do you know of any more that are local? Someone could make a lot of money setting up a livery yard in Hexham!


----------



## pinklilly (3 June 2013)

I'll message you, just a number, don't think she does DIY at all.  No there's not much around here, I'm in Hexham and my horse is near Horsley 11 miles away.


----------



## LC2013 (3 June 2013)

I'm in Hexham - just by racecourse, there a few farms round here that take liveries but don't think they advertise


----------



## pinklilly (4 June 2013)

I sent you a message by pm LC2013 but not sure if it sent as pc froze, would you let me know, cheers!


----------



## Rose Folly (4 June 2013)

Oh dear. Makes me homesick!!


----------



## dodgers89 (4 June 2013)

LC2013 said:



			I'm in Hexham - just by racecourse, there a few farms round here that take liveries but don't think they advertise
		
Click to expand...

 Is that DIY livery? How much do they charge?


----------



## LC2013 (4 June 2013)

I think they'd all be diy. There's a farm called Langhope that seems to have a few horses and quite a few fields with horses on the way to elrington. Might be worth having a drive around and popping in. There's also a livery yard in Fourstones called East Fourstones Livery and Gallops and that's meant to be fab. There's also one in Acomb, a farm that does diy which is meant to have brilliant hacking. Not sure of any of the prices but i don't imagine they'd be much


----------



## LC2013 (4 June 2013)

pinklilly said:



			I sent you a message by pm LC2013 but not sure if it sent as pc froze, would you let me know, cheers!
		
Click to expand...

Got it thanks - will reply


----------



## vwilliams (16 June 2013)

Hi

Glenwood stud just outside of Hexham near Stamfordham do livery, they have an arena with jumps, you can contact them on 01661 886453


----------



## dodgers89 (2 July 2013)

Great, thanks!


----------



## dunbad (13 September 2013)

Hi All, we are considering starting livery. Our farm is just a mile or so outside Hexham and would be a purpose built set up. We would like to ask for people's interest and even PM me your email or phone number. If there is demand It would be open within 6 months. Also let us know your ideas of what you would like to see in an ideal livery. Thanks


----------



## pinklilly (13 September 2013)

Hi Dunbad I'd be very interested, will pm you!


----------



## LC2013 (14 September 2013)

That souns like a great idea, I keep mine at home but I know of a lot of people with horses in hexham who really struggle to find decent liveries


----------



## pinklilly (14 September 2013)

Did you get my pm dunbad?


----------



## muddyfatpony (18 September 2013)

Looking for somewhere local to Hexham for my connie and welshxarab if you could inbox me some more information about the livery you are hoping to open.  Many thanks!


----------



## dazboy (21 December 2013)

Hi guys,
Just found your thread.
I'm currently looking for a livery around Hexham. Could I also have any numbers/info anyone has. A pm would be hugely appreciated!
Thanks!


----------

